
Going Free In The App Store - Game Dev Success Stories  - codedivine
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6196/going_free_in_the_app_store__.php
======
blaix
Using virtual currency that you can earn in-game, but also purchase with real
money, seems like a great idea. The users don't feel like you're hiding the
good stuff behind a paywall, but you still give them a way to pay for it if
they want to. I like it and I'm glad to see it could actually work.

